# Updated - 2016 Tournament Spreadsheet Rev. #2



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Latest revision for those interested.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Copy isn't very clear. If you want a PDF or Excel version just shoot me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Just added the Rojo Classic, April 16th, Port O'Connor, www.rojoclassic.com

So you might want to pencil that one in.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Trying to get my .jpg image to look clearer.


----------

